# Deer movement after rain?



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

You need to be out early and stay late. Deer will be moving all day. It should be a great day to be hunting.


----------



## monstershooter (Apr 30, 2009)

be stealthy in the morning. If the rain stops tonight they will probably be feeding well before daylight


----------



## REEZENENOUGH (Sep 18, 2009)

good luck in the morning.


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've had good luck after rain. As soon as the rain stops they usually get on the move. I will be hunting in a similar situation in the morning.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Ill let you know when I come back..Im in MI too.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

... Do us one favor if you would? ..:wink:. post them pic's after you recover your buck! .:thumbs_up.. good luck in the morning! .. Deer are eager for that rain to clear up as you are and with that cold front pushing thru, that's just icing on the cake! .. and help's to kick things into gear!


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

Post photos of your quarry when you get back, It should be a good day when it quits raining they will be hungry.


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Well i came back from my hunt after the rain. What i did not know was it was opening season of canada goose season. So i got into my stand at 630, about an hour before sun rise. At 7am i hear this truck drive up in the field i'm expecting the deer to be coming from. They get out of the car about as loud as can be. talking like they were was nothing to be quiet about, one guy i dont think could have cleared his throat any louder several times. My first thought was they were just some deer hunters who were out with eachother to have a good time, but as soon as the sun came up and i heard their goose calls and shotguns going off all morning, i soon realized why they were out there. So there went my wonderful morning. I went back to the same stand in the evening and didnt see much of anything, until i went into the field with about 25 minutes of light left. about 200 yards on the oposite side of the field was a yearling, small 6 and a doe feeding on left over corn. In the field there was a single line of corn stalks to be used for a blind for the goose hunters. I ran onto the oposite side of the corn stalk and sprinted down the field to get as close to them as possible. I poked my head out from the corn and the yearling was the only deer left. He was walking my way. I saw him getting ready to cross onto my side of the corn so i drew my bow. I guessed him to be 35 yards. Put my 40 pin on him low and let her fly. He was quartering slightly towards me and and i hit him a little far back. He took off and i recovered my arrow. there was good blood and a good trail. I let him sit for 2 hours and went out with my flashlight after him. Went about 200 yards and found a pool of blood where he laid down and figured he had yet to expire and we pushed him so i packed it in for the night and headed out the next morning where we found him 50 yards from where we stopped looking the night before. Now some of you are thinking why did i shoot a yearling? This is my first bow kill ever, and first animal ever harvested, so im pretty stoked about it! Now i got that off my shoulder i can hold out for a more decent buck that i know lurks the woods where i hunt.


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

you dont neeed any excuse to shoot a yearling, they taste better than the older ones! congrats on your first.


----------



## HuntNWOHIO (Sep 30, 2009)

Excellent first bowkill! Putting the stalk on it... nice!! Good luck w/ the rest of your season.


----------



## AaronMell (Sep 15, 2009)

It has rained way to much down here. However that didnt seem to stop the deer from moving at all this past week, as we had deer on the trailcamera every night, and had three big bucks in the field one night!


----------

